
Forget that tired-old coffee ring effect: “Whiskey webs” are the new hotness - AdmiralAsshat
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/whiskey-webs-serve-as-fingerprints-to-distinguish-between-american-whiskeys/
======
blaser-waffle
Is this that big of a problem? Is China pumping out tons of counterfit whiskey
along with knockoff Gucci bags?

Cool stuff though.

